# Exploring the Bible: A Bible Reading Plan for Kids



## PaulCLawton (Mar 11, 2019)

Has anyone here used or is familiar with _Exploring the Bible: A Bible Reading Plan for Kids _and willing to comment on it?


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 11, 2019)

My sister has used it with her six kids and loved it. She shares some of her thoughts on this (and other resources) here (she talks about it at around the 9 minute mark):

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jack K (Mar 11, 2019)

I recommend it, in general. I put it on the book table of helpful resources when we put on family events at our church.

I love the concept. Get kids to start the habit of daily Bible reading and reflection, and do so in a way takes them through the Bible from Genesis to Revelation with Christ as the central theme. Also, Murray wisely keeps each day's reading and reflection short, so that kids can practice the habit without it feeling like a boring burden. Then there's a longer reflection each Sunday that ties in with the day's sermon, so that the Lord's Day is spent giving more attention to Bible study in connection with the kid's church, where attending the service is necessary. Perfect. This reflects Murray's Reformed approach to church and he sticks with it despite using a broadly evangelical publisher.

I'm lukewarm, in places, about the execution. Most of the reflection questions are fact-based: they ask the kids to write down something they observed in the reading passage. This is suitable for younger elementary kids. But the do-it-yourself format is probably best for older kids, and older kids would benefit from more challenging questions that ask them what they think, not merely what they observe. I would like to see the concept expanded, so that there are question options that make the book more age-flexible, or some that allow for different learning styles so that kids could draw a picture or speak an answer to mom/dad or say a prayer or do a quick project rather than just write out a sentence every day. As it is, I have not been quite sure what age kids I should recommend it for, and it seems limited to a certain type of student.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

